# [Howto] Kernel 2.6.x, Ipod and the firewire port.

## ipower

I suppose here that you have got a 2.6.X kernel and that your ipod is using the firewire port

 1st step: compile your kernel 

 Choose the followings options for the device drivers

 Device Drivers 

 SCSI device support ---> 

 Cochez si ce n'est déja fait : 

 <*> SCSI device support 

 [*] legacy /proc/scsi/ support 

 -- SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) 

 <*> SCSI disk support 

 Don't forget to take the SCSI disk support! 

 Next: 

 Device Drivers 

 IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support 

 <M> IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support 

 <M> OHCI-1394 support 

 <M> SBP-2 support (Harddisks etc.) 

Compile your kernel...... 

 2nd step: load your  modules 

```

# modprobe ohci1394 

```

Now , look at dmesg, you must have something like this: 

```

#dmesg | grep 94 

 Detected 1594.981 MHz processor. 

 ohci1394: $Rev: 1172 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org> 

 ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[e0002800-e0002fff]  Max Packet=[2048] 

 ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[001106000008d58d]

```

Load sbp2 

```
 

 # modprobe sbp2

```

Liinux can detect your  ipod: 

```
 

#dmesg

```

 you see:

```

sda: test WP failed, assume Write Enabled 

  sda: asking for cache data failed 

  sda: assuming drive cache: write through 

  sda: sda1 sda2 

  Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0 

  Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

```

 There are 2 partitions : 

 sda1 : 40 Mo with the  firmware ; 

 sda2 : your data partitions and your Music. 

 3rd step: mount your ipod 

```

#mkdir /mnt/ipod 

#mount -t vfat /dev/sda2 /mnt/ipod

```

 4th step: Get a software for your ipod

```

#emerge gtkpod

```

I hope that this tutorial will help you.

Good luck

Nadir SOUALEM

nsoualem@yahoo.fr

math.linux.free.frLast edited by ipower on Tue Mar 29, 2005 10:03 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## ghoti

 *ipower wrote:*   

> I hope that this tutorial will help you.

 

C'est bien gentil, mais une question me tenaille : c'est quoi un ipod ? Une sorte de pote virtuel ?   :Wink: 

Ouais, bon, c'est belgement lourd. -> [ ]  :Embarassed: 

----------

## ipower

it's an Mp3 player. Look at www.apple.com

----------

## ghoti

 *ipower wrote:*   

> it's an Mp3 player. Look at www.apple.com

 

Yesss, I know  :Wink: 

I just tried to do remember, with my incredibly ridiculous belgian humour, that we are here on a french-speaking forum  :Wink: 

Your post is very intresting but perhaps posted on the wrong place ?

[EDIT]Bon, à voir tes autres messages, tu connais parfaitement le français, ce qui m'étonne d'autant plus ...

Désolé si je parais un peu sectaire mais je crois que la langue française mérite qu'on la défende, même si la France s'en fout !

(Aïe, là je suis mort ...)

----------

## Corto

 *Quote:*   

> Désolé si je parais un peu sectaire mais je crois que la langue française mérite qu'on la défende, même si la France s'en fout !
> 
> (Aïe, là je suis mort ...)

 

Qu'on le pende en place publique !   :Laughing: 

@ipower : I've got a question for you ! When I unmount the ipod, it's still marked as "do not disconnect"... is that normal ?

----------

## ipower

After umount , try to "rmmod" the modules.

it's not very important if you see, don't disconnect, but don't forget to umount your device before you unplugg it, you can loose some datas...

Bonne chance et Vive la France pays de mon coeur!!!!!!

Ne me guillotinez pas svp , j'aime bien Danton et Robespierre, mais c'est pas une raison.

I'm lovi'n Gentoo! That's important!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## DooMi

thanks for this nifty little howto. helped me out alot  :Smile: 

just some addition:

all of you want to have a small kernel and so you just compiled the minimum into it, but make sure you got fat+vfat compiled as modules!

```
DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

    <M> DOS FAT fs support

    <M> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support
```

so you never get an vfat isnt supported by kernel error when trying to mount ya baby  :Wink: 

peace

----------

## Corto

 *ipower wrote:*   

> After umount , try to "rmmod" the modules.
> 
> it's not very important if you see, don't disconnect, but don't forget to umount your device before you unplugg it, you can loose some datas...

 

And so I see I forgot to answer you...   :Embarassed: 

Anyway it works w/o "rmmod"-ing anything  :Wink:  and gtkpod cleanly mount & unmount the ipod by itself so, you cares  :Very Happy: 

 *ipower wrote:*   

> Bonne chance et Vive la France pays de mon coeur!!!!!!
> 
> Ne me guillotinez pas svp , j'aime bien Danton et Robespierre, mais c'est pas une raison.

 

N'en fait pas trop tout de même !   :Razz: 

----------

## ross2411

no offence to anybody french but could this thread be moved to an english forum because it's got lots of english in it and the how to is really useful (to us english guys   :Laughing:  )

Thanks

Ross

----------

## DuF

Euh elle est un peu stupide la situation là, des français qui se parlent entre eux en anglais sur le forum français ? Y a pas comme un problème dans l'énoncé ?

----------

## ross2411

I only did French GCSE and got a C in that so not too good on the old French but i think you said something about it being a bit stupid because people are speaking English in a French forum.

Still, it was only a comment really, not a request.

Sorry if I offended anyone

Au revoir

Ross

----------

## kernelsensei

C'est vrai que si un moderateur passe dans le coin, ca serait une bonne idée de déplacer ce thread sur le forum anglophone, quite de recopier/retranscrire ce dernier sur le forum français par la suite !

C'est juste une idée comme ça ...

----------

## zdra

@ipower: move your thread to https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=12 English howto has nothing to do here...

----------

## DuF

 *ross2411 wrote:*   

> I only did French GCSE and got a C in that so not too good on the old French but i think you said something about it being a bit stupid because people are speaking English in a French forum.
> 
> Still, it was only a comment really, not a request.
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone
> ...

 

I'm sorry too, I didn't would offend you, I was just focusing on the situation where french people are speaking between us in english in a french forum... i've no problem with you and the fact you speak english here as you are not able to speak french.

I think that the best way is too duplicate this thread in the suitable forum.

Je ne traduis pas en français, je pense que mon anglais bas niveau se comprend facilement  :Smile: 

----------

## ross2411

Yea, that's all I was really saying.  Duplicate rather then move, cp rather then mv   :Laughing: 

See ya

Ross

----------

## skot

Thank you very much for your tutorial, that was exactly what I needed!!! many thanks

scott

----------

